# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giảm 40$ cho du lịch thái lan nhân dịp 2-9 nè bà kon!!!

## traimienque

*HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA – HÀ NỘI
*( Thời gian 05 Ngày / 04 đêm – Khởi hành 1 tháng 9 năm 2012) 
Giá trọn gói 439$
Khuyến mại 40$ còn 399$ cho khách đặt trước ngày 28-9-2012
Liên hệ ngay: 
Công ty Du lịch Kinh Đô 04.3519.0727-04.3519.0717
Thông tin chi tiết:
*NGÀY 01 : HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA  (Ăn trưa MB, tối)*
*    Sáng: 07h35*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên *KINH ĐÔ TRAVEL* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ở Hà Nội đưa ra sân bay *Nội Bài,* đáp chuyến bay đi Bangkok *TG 561 27APR HANBKK 1035  1225*
*Chiều:* Tới sân bay Suvanabumi *(Bangkok),* đoàn khởi hành đi *Pattaya*-_thành phố nghỉ mát đẹp nổi tiếng vùng Đông Nam Á_. Trên đường quý khách ghé thăm *Siracha Tiger Zoo*-_xem chương trình biểu diễn của các chú cá sấu và hổ._ Trên đường đoàn đi thăm *Vườn Bướm.* Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3*.

*NGÀY 02: PATTAYA  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*Sáng:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau đó Quý khách lên tàu cao tốc thăm *Đảo San Hô* với các trò chơi tự túc như: _nhảy dù, trượt nước, lặn biển…_Trở lại đất liền Quý khách ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* thăm *trung tâm mua bán Đá quý -* _nơi diễn ra các phiên trao đổi mua bán đá quý đạt chứng chỉ ISO 9002 về quản lý chất lượng_, thăm *Làng Noong Noch* với _các chương trình biểu diễn của voi, khỉ_ cùng _chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc mang đậm nét văn hóa nghệ thuật Thái Lan_, vườn lan.
Sau bữa tối Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn *Alcaza Show* của các vũ công đặc biệt.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *3**        

*NGÀY 02: PATTAYA – BANGKOK – SAFARI WORLD  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe khởi hành đưa Quý khách trở lại Bangkok. Tiếp tục thăm *Safari world* với các _tiết mục như: biểu diễn cá_ _heo,điệp viên 007_…và khu giải trí *Marine Park*-_nơi tập trung các loại thú quý_ _hiếm trên thế giới_, _xem các chương trình biểu điễn đặc biệt với các loài_ _thú_.
Thăm *trại Rắn* _các tiết mục bắt rắn độc bằng tay không_,_sau đó Quý khách_ _được nghe các dược sỹ giới thiệu về các dược phẩm đặc trị điều chế từ loài rắn độc._ Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3*.

*NGÀY 04: KHÁM PHÁ THÀNH PHỐ BANGKOK  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
     Sáng Quý khách thăm *Thủ Đô Bangkok: Chùa Watyanawa, đi thuyền trên sông Chaophaya, thăm Cung Điện mùa hè (Vimanmek Palace), tòa nhà Quốc hội* -_kiến trúc đặc trưng của nền Văn Hóa Thái_, ,*Chùa Vàng* –_nơi thờ tượng Phật vàng lớn nhất thế giới_ .Thăm *cửa hàng đồ da* và tự do mua bán tại *siêu thị Tokyu* hoặc *Big C,Robinson* và chợ mua bán quần áo *Pratunam* (tự túc phương tiện)
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3**.* 

*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Quý khách tự do trước khi đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội *TG 564  01MAY BKKHAN 1750  1940* Đến Hà Nội *19:40* xe ô tô đón Quý khách tại sân bay *Nội Bài* đưa về nội thành.
Chia tay kết thúc chuyến đi.
*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
*Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*

Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế khứ hồi: Hà Nội – Bangkok – Hà Nội;Thuế sân bay & phụ phí nhiên liệu;Khách sạn 3* tiêu chuẩn quốc tế (2 người /phòng – Phòng 3 sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính);Ăn trọn gói theo chương trình;Vận chuyển bằng xe du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế;Phí tham quan thắng cảnh vào cửa một lần;Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến (đoàn 15 khách trở lên);Bảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm (10.000USD)Quà tặng của Kinh Đô: mũ, vỏ hộ chiếu
Chi phí cá nhân;Ngủ phòng đơn;Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành;Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe ở nước ngoài
 ( mức thông lệ tối thiểu là 63.000 vnđ/ngày/khách);

Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình;Hoá đơn GTGT;Hành lý quá cước theo quy định;Visa tái nhập Việt Nam dành cho khách Việt Kiều & người nước ngoài.



*Lưu ý:* _Lịch trình các điểm thăm quan có thể thay đổi thứ tự cho phù hợp với điều kiện thực tế và thời tiết nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ các điểm thăm quan theo chương trình._
Nếu khách không tham gia một trong những điểm sau, sẽ phát sinh thêm phí:

Trung tâm Đá quý: 20USD/KháchVườn Bướm:10USD/KháchTrại Rắn: 5USD/KháchCửa hàng Đồ da:5USD/Khách

----------


## tonkin

*HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA - HÀ NỘI*
*HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA - HÀ NỘI* *(5 ngày - 4 đêm bay Hàng không Quốc Gia, VietNam Thái lan)*   *NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA * 

 
  07h30: Xe và HDV  đón đoàn tại nhà hát lớn Hà Nội khởi hành ra sân  quốc tế Nội Bài. Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. 10h40: Đáp chuyến bay TG  561 khởi hành đi Bangkok.
 12h45: Đến sân bay quốc tế Suvarnabhumi . Xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi  thành phố biển Pattaya. Trên đường đi đoàn tham quan Trại Cá Sấu - vườn  thú Sriracha Tiger Zoo.
 Tiếp tục khởi hành đi Pattaya. Đến Pattaya, nhận phòng khách sạn.
 Đoàn dùng bữa tối, sau đó xem chương trình Alcazar Show - Show Pêđê  nổi tiếng trên thế giới. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách  sạn Sunshine residence.





  *NGÀY 2: PATTAYA * 

 
  7h00 Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.
 Đoàn du thuyền ra đảo Coral xem san hô. Tự do tắm biển, có thể mua vé  tham gia các trò chơi thể thao   trên biển (dù bay, lặn biển, đua  cano...)
 11h20 Đoàn trở về khách sạn ăn trưa.
 Chiều thăm Vườn hoa lan nhiệt đới Noong Nuch với các trò biểu diễn  đặc sắc của  các chú voi, xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống của Thái  lan. Đoàn tham quan trung tâm  Vàng bạc - đá quý lớn nhất Đông Nam á.
 Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do dạo chơi thành phố biển Pattaya về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn sunshine residence.





 *NGÀY 3: PATTAYA - BANGKOK          * 

 
  Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn  về Bangkok. Trên đường về đoàn tham quan vườn bướm, trung tâm bánh  kẹo,  Safari World (vườn thú lộ thiên) -tại đây quý khách sẽ được thưởng  thức show diễn vui nhộn của các chú cá heo  hoặc  xem biểu diễn điệp  viên 007
 Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng đòan rời khu Safari World về Bangkok tham quan Trại Rắn, xưởng sản xuất đồ da.
 Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4*

 *NGÀY 4:BANGKOK                      * 

 
  Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đi tham quan Chùa Vàng  (nơi có bức tượng vàng nặng 5 tấn rất đẹp và thiêng), tham quan Cung  điện - nơi mà mỗi khi du khách đến Thái lan không thể nào không ghé thăm  với sự uy nghi và kiến trúc cổ kim kết hợp rất đẹp.Đoàn đi ăn trưa tại  nhà hàng. Sau đó đoàn đi thuyền trên dòng sông Chaophaya – Dòng sông Mẹ  của Thái lan. Đòan tự do đi mua sắm hàng tại các tổ hợp siêu thị: Big C,  Robinson, World Trade Center, Sogo Market...
 Đoàn dùng bữa tối. Sau đó tự do dạo chơi tham quan Bangkok về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4*

 *NGÀY 5: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI   * 

 
  Đoàn ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn, trả phòng khách sạn.
 Xe đưa đoàn ra tổ hợp siêu thị tại sân bay. Tự do mua sắm.
 15h00: Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh và vào phòng chờ.
 17h35: Đoàn đáp chuyến bay TG 564 về Hà Nội. 19h40: Đến sân bay Quốc  tế Nội Bài. Xe đón đoàn đưa về điểm hẹn ban đầu, chia tay và kết thúc  hành trình. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách trên những hành trình tiếp theo..




*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO MỘT KHÁCH: 399USD/ KHÁCH*  
 *Giá trên bao gồm*
 *Giá trên không bao gồm*

 - Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN - BKK – HN. - Bảo hiểm hàng không, bảo hiểm du lịch. - Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu. - Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3 va 4 sao, 02 người/phòng, nếu lẻ  sẽ ghép  phòng 3. - Các bữa ăn theo chương trình. - Phí tham quan vào cửa một lần. - Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh tại Thái Lan. - HDV tiếng Việt theo suốt hành trình.
 - Ngủ phòng đơn.
 - Điện thoại, giặt là và các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình.
 - Tiền TIP cho nhân viên khuôn vác hành lý tại khách sạn.
 - Tiền TIP cho HDV và lái xe 3usd/người/ngày.




*Ghi chú:* 
 - Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 20% giá tour người lớn, ngủ chung giường với người lớn.
 - Trẻ em từ 2 đến 11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn, và ngủ chung giường với người lớn.
 - Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn.
 - Khi đến đăng ký tour, quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.

*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR**:* 


*Trường hợp hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành, Quý**‎** khách vui lòng thanh toán các khoản lệ phí hủy tour như sau :*

 *Sau khi đăng k*‎*ý*
 *Trước 08 ngày* 
 *Trước 05 ngày*
 *Trước 03 ngày*

 20% giá tour
 30% giá tour
 50% giá tour
 100% giá tour

 *Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc* .







*Đặt tour hoặc tìm hiểu thêm thông tin, vui lòng liên lạc* *Ms Thoan (0918555385)*

----------


## traimienque

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## tonkin

> uppppppppppppppp


Cám ơn bạn nhé

----------

